# London on a Sunday



## Snow Hill Pond (Aug 10, 2011)

Dear all,

I am traveling to London for business next month and will be there early on the weekend prior to the meeting. After arriving on Saturday night, I should be free all Sunday. I would like to visit some shops but am worried that they will be closed. 

Are shops typically open on a Sunday? I'm mainly interested in little gifts for colleagues/family and, if possible, clothing/shoes for myself.


----------



## fishertw (Jan 27, 2006)

Although many, if not most, shops will be closed on Sundays, I can heartily recommmend attending Westminister and St. Pauls Cathedrals on Sundays when in London. Wonderful services and a true taste of England and the C of E. Try the tea shops at both locations. Churches in England traditionally have tea and sandwhich shops which have wonderful food for reasonable prices. Not sure whether Harrods and other shops in that area are open on Sundays or not. Have a great trip and I hope you find time during working days to visit Jermyn Street and the shops in that area.
Tom


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

Most Jermyn Street shops will be shut on Sunday. Indeed any clothing shop that a forumite is likely to favour will be (the large department stores are open for short hours, but I wouldn't recommend those for clothing).

BTW, Westminster Cathedral is the Catholic Cathedral. Westminster Abbey for the CofE.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

If you end up seeing a few sights; may I recommend these East End locales which are not part of the tourist trail:

Christ Church, Spitalfields - one of the most beautiful buildings in London. A remarkable edifice as designed by Nick Hawksmoor* and truly a delight to behold. The proportions of the monument lend it an air of magnificence to rival any church in Europe. 

Right next door is the Ten Bells pub, a run down shabby establishment that has been serving alcohol since around 1750. There is a strong association with the Whitechapel murderer (more commonly, Jack the Ripper) being that his victims drank there occasionally.


*The architect also responsible for Westminster Abbey (dressed with it's rather sinister horns).


----------



## Snow Hill Pond (Aug 10, 2011)

fishertw said:


> Although many, if not most, shops will be closed on Sundays, I can heartily recommmend attending Westminister and St. Pauls Cathedrals on Sundays when in London. Wonderful services and a true taste of England and the C of E. Try the tea shops at both locations. Churches in England traditionally have tea and sandwhich shops which have wonderful food for reasonable prices. Not sure whether Harrods and other shops in that area are open on Sundays or not. Have a great trip and I hope you find time during working days to visit Jermyn Street and the shops in that area.
> Tom


Church on Sunday? I'm ashamed to say that that idea wasn't even on the radar screen until you mentioned it. Thank you. Great suggestion.


----------



## Snow Hill Pond (Aug 10, 2011)

Balfour said:


> Most Jermyn Street shops will be shut on Sunday. Indeed any clothing shop that a forumite is likely to favour will be (the large department stores are open for short hours, but I wouldn't recommend those for clothing).
> 
> BTW, Westminster Cathedral is the Catholic Cathedral. Westminster Abbey for the CofE.


Thank you sir for pointing that out.


----------



## Snow Hill Pond (Aug 10, 2011)

Shaver said:


> If you end up seeing a few sights; may I recommend these East End locales which are not part of the tourist trail:
> 
> Christ Church, Spitalfields - one of the most beautiful buildings in London. A remarkable edifice as designed by Nick Hawksmoor* and truly a delight to behold. The proportions of the monument lend it an air of magnificence to rival any church in Europe.
> 
> ...


Nice suggestion. Thank you.


----------

